# Telnet port



## Froma (Jan 5, 2010)

How can i change the default telnet port on 972?


----------



## Alt (Jan 5, 2010)

Why you use telnet? 
In /etc/inetd.conf i think


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't use telnet, not even on an obscure port. Use ssh.

To change the port you will need to edit /etc/services. See telnetd(8).


----------

